# Annual pass for boat launch



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Can anyone give me information onpurchasing a annual pass for shoreline, Gulf breeze side of 3 mile bridge,ect. Would they be available during the weekend? And cost?

Thanks


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

its like 40 or 50 bucks and is good from jan to jan


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Sticker To Go.

I think you can purchase the passes at Gulf Breeze City Hall. I haven't bought one in many years, so I might be wrong on the City Hall. The place I bought mine at is off Shorline Dr. by the library. Sometimes there is the launching police located in the booth at the ramp at Shoreline, I think that may be a summertime duty though.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

You buy them at Gulf Breeze City Hall, which is indeed by the library in gulf breeze.

They are $50.

The one I bought last year went from march to march (or maybe april to april). 

They cover shoreline north (3 mb) and the shoreline south park launch fees for a year.

Well worth it for me. I use mine all the time. 

I don't think they are open other than on weekdays (like other city halls).


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought mine from the guy at the ramp in that little building.


----------



## fishbrueske (Oct 18, 2007)

It's 450 bucks for the calendar year whether you buy it in January or November....a ripoff...of course Gulf Breeze does not like fishermen anyway....


----------



## fishbrueske (Oct 18, 2007)

sorry..

$50.00 not 450..


----------

